
Why Duke Killed the Durham-Orange Light Rail Project - jseliger
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2019/03/durham-light-rail-duke-gotriangle-transit-research-triangle/584839/
======
masonic
They were going to hit up the Federal government for almost _half_ the cost
but not even _apply_ for that in the first 20 years of planning?

